# Some pretty babies



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are my two newest litters, I'm quite pleased with them, despite the fact that they'll quite small for some reason.

This litter is 9 days old, there are 9, there was 11 but the mother or the nanny, not sure which one, has been culling them, they ate my favorite one too >.>.










recently, I've been getting ruby eyed babies from my splash boy, making me realize that he is, in fact ruby eyed.
then I got these ruby eyed white ones in this litter, which, based on the fathers genetics, as told to me by Amber, they might end up being siamese or Himis! =D I'd jump for joy if they were, oh and there's a satin one >.> I hate satin coats.

And this litter is my favorite, they are 12 days old, there are 11 and the mother has been doing a really good job for her first litter.

I love, love LOVE those splashes, they have got to be the prettiest mice I have ever seen, only one is a girl though -_-


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW you have some really cute babies there!


----------

